# Wrist surgery..



## BrotherOfRussia (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, I don't know where else I would post this sort of thing and did some searches and saw similar stuff in this section. About a year and a half ago I was very involved in parkour and fell about 30 feet onto a sidewalk. I rolled out of it but not without injury, when I landed I rolled with my left arm and broke my left wrist, growth plate in my shoulder and 2 ribs. My shoulder and ribs healed fine. We later found out, when I broke my wrist the growth plate in my ulna had been damage and as a result had stopped growing, the radius kept growing. I went back to the doctors today because it's really been making me think what my plan is going to be. As of today I can do pull-ups, push-ups fine, and lift with little pain. If I can stretch my wrist out in the morning while running or sitting down then I’m fine. The doctor said I had 2 options either have surgery or tough it out. Surgery would involve taking a piece of bone from a cadaver and inserting it in my arm with a plate and screws. I would have the surgery, get a cast on for 6-8 weeks, and then I could get a water proof cast. I would be doing massive amounts of swimming and working my off arm and legs. After 3 moths I would be able to get the cast off and be back to how I was before the parkour incident, also be able to work out. After another additional 6 months I could have the plate and screws remove, do some physical therapy, and be back to normal. My question is would any surgery DQ me from doing Pararescue or anything? Should I just tough it out?

Thanks for any help/criticism,

Jonathan T.-W.


----------

